# Super Mario Bros Galaxy DS v1.0



## Another World (Jan 8, 2011)

*Super Mario Bros Galaxy DS v1.0*
NDS Homebrew




This Homebrew aims to bring elements of SMB Galaxy to the DS. For more information please see the project post link below.






 Download





 Project Post





 Source


----------



## basher11 (Jan 8, 2011)

lol NSMB sprites and objects.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> lol NSMB sprites and objects.


I assumed it was a NSMB hack.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn the site is in I think spanish and I cant even understand a bit about the project


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> lol NSMB sprites and objects.



So? What's wrong with the sprites. At least this one is a bit of new gameplay instead of just a regular "go to the right" platforming hack.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH RIGHt,
but i was hoping for a sm64ds hack....
-------------


Anyway, Goodluck to the creator of the homebrew.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks nice, can't wait for the future releases and/or to be finished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Vigilante said:
			
		

> Damn the site is in I think spanish and I cant even understand a bit about the project


*Here* you go... It isn't the best, but you might understand it better!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Looks nice, can't wait for the future releases and/or to be finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The always trusty old GOOGLE TRANSLATE always works like a charm


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice attempt... can really see the NSMB elements inside
i like the upside down mario and top screen usage


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 8, 2011)

nice!
The game is very buggy and is crashing as soon as I want to pass the only working pipe (the door and other pipes don't open)-
Gravity acts strange, but hey, its funny to see mario flying around.
Another strange thing is, that I can't open the real time game menu of my supercard two, that I can't get hurt by anything (lava,spikes) and I also can't see  enemies?
IS THIS AP??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good attempt, might get a really nice game....
But this far for being Version 1. it looks like pre-alpha something.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> nice!
> The game is very buggy and is crashing as soon as I want to pass the only working pipe (the door and other pipes don't open)-
> Gravity acts strange, but hey, its funny to see mario flying around.
> A strange thing is, that I can't open the real time game menu of my supercard two and I can't get hurt by anything (lava,spikes) and I say no enemies?
> ...


In Game Menu is not for homebrew


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hu?
you mean the supercard knows if its homebrew or not?


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 8, 2011)

Seems like the DS homebrew scene is becoming active again.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jan 8, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> YEAH RIGHt,
> but i was hoping for a sm64ds hack....
> -------------
> 
> ...



The SM64DS editor hasn't been out that long.
If anyone IS building anything with it, It won't be released for a couple of months, at the least.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 8, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> very nice attempt... can really see the NSMB elements inside
> i like the upside down mario and top screen usage


+1


----------



## Jackaltyson (Jan 9, 2011)

I could have been sure that there was another homebrew game like this, or is it this one but updated?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 9, 2011)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> I could have been sure that there was another homebrew game like this, or is it this one but updated?


There was a alpha or pre-alpha version of this game released as a demo. It's probably that.


----------



## Arisotura (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm curious if those graphics have been ripped from NSMB or not... 'cause there are those copyrights... if they have been I hope it is a temporary solution.

Also, the graphics in the logo image have poor quality, but I bet this is just because the GIF format sucks. Multiple PNG screenshots (or JPG with decent quality/size balance) would have been better than a GIF compilation of all the screenshots IMO.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jan 9, 2011)

lol @ goog translate here.


"At the moment there are three ways to get stars are:

Find a star , just the fucking."


----------



## Plstic (Jan 10, 2011)

lol at translate it means simply you take and i can mostly understand it all thank you spanish 1


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 10, 2011)

im under your bed said:
			
		

> lol at translate it means simply you take and i can mostly understand it all thank you spanish 1


Your flag says "American", your sentence says "Moon".


----------



## Another World (Jan 11, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Jackaltyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the projects are only related by the idea of making a SMB Galaxy DS Homebrew project. this is not a continuation of the other.

-another world


----------

